# Does anyone recommend using Schaum or REA books



## ecoli946 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi,

does anyone recommend getting these books to do extra problems? will it be helpful or is merm practice books enough?


----------



## mepe_tn (Jan 19, 2010)

I borrowed from a friend a copy of the Schaum's Thermodynamics for Engineers book. However, I didn't find it useful in my preparation. I don't have a comment on the REA publications as I never used them. What I found useful for extra problem solving were the Six Minute Solutions (HVAC, Machine Design and Thermodynamics), NCEES 2001 and 2008 practice exams.


----------



## Shaggy (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't have input on the Schaum or REA books, but I would recommend to avoid the Kaplan books. Their sample exam is garbage.


----------



## ecoli946 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks. I will probably just get six-minute solutions. Using the lindeburg practice book, I feel like he didn't cover all the topics in the reference manuals in the practice problems.



mepe_tn said:


> I borrowed from a friend a copy of the Schaum's Thermodynamics for Engineers book. However, I didn't find it useful in my preparation. I don't have a comment on the REA publications as I never used them. What I found useful for extra problem solving were the Six Minute Solutions (HVAC, Machine Design and Thermodynamics), NCEES 2001 and 2008 practice exams.


----------



## MechGuy (Jan 20, 2010)

mepe_tn said:


> I borrowed from a friend a copy of the Schaum's Thermodynamics for Engineers book. However, I didn't find it useful in my preparation. I don't have a comment on the REA publications as I never used them. What I found useful for extra problem solving were the Six Minute Solutions (HVAC, Machine Design and Thermodynamics), NCEES 2001 and 2008 practice exams.


I've never used them either. I recommend the same books mepe_tn used as well as the Lindberg sample exam.


----------



## Matt-NM (Jan 20, 2010)

Agree with Shaggy on the Kaplan book. I would just focus on the MERM, the NCEES, and the six minute solution books. Between all of those, you won't be lacking material. Also be sure to take other references with you even if you didn't use them much to prepare i.e., machinery's handbook, machine design textbook, Marks standard handbook, etc. I was able to look up a couple answers from these books during the test that weren't in MERM. One or two answers could be the difference. Good luck.


----------



## mepe_tn (Jan 22, 2010)

ecoli946 said:


> Thanks. I will probably just get six-minute solutions. Using the lindeburg practice book, I feel like he didn't cover all the topics in the reference manuals in the practice problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One more suggestion, download the errata for all of your references (MERM, SMS, NCEES, etc). This was the best thing I could have done early on...it saved alot of head scratching and frustration.


----------

